# Missed it by that much!



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I really had an off day yesterday. I was shooting all over the backstop and mostly low. Not the slingshot. It was me since I wasn't up to par. This morning I'm consistently shooting one inch to the left.Elevation is good. Shooting at a heavy leather rectangle about 2"x3". I did get a couple of hits. With a target 1" wider, I'd have hit every shot. I firmly believe the problem lies in my release. Yesterday I was gripping the pouch as I have always done in the past with my fingers closed. This morning I finally figured out or got the hang of shooting like an Englishman drinking hot tea with fingers sticking out in the air like a spastic. I saw a video on holding only with the index finger and thumb and getting the other fingers out of the way to eliminate the speed bump when the ammo is released. With that hurdle overcome, I'll continue to refine my release.

Open for suggestions of course.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Charles is a proponent of the tea drinker's grip - works for me.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Newbie here.

I do not do the pinkie in the air technique for pouch grip, but have found that I get better shots if I wiggle my 3 non pinching fingers a little bit once I get to my anchor point,then shoot once I am lined up.

Working at hitting a 3" wide hockey puck at 33'. I can hit it about 30-50% of the time. I have hit it 5x in a row before losing it for the next 5 shots.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred: A video by Charles is exactly where I saw that. Sure takes some extra coordination to pull it off,


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Went back to the basics with the Python. I got to thinking about how I practiced when I first started shooting slingshots just a short few months ago. I started by using clay pigeons as my target. I eventually upgraded to lids from tin cans and a small piece of leather square.This is where I picked up and started with this new slingshot. I began thinking things over and remembering my karate training and how we always started things out from the beginning practicing the basics before moving on.

Why not do the same with the Python? I hung a clay pigeon and began busting one about every 3-4 shots. Yeah, I know not very good shooting, especially for someone who has been shooting slingshots for several months. I should be cutting cards and lighting matches by now. And that is what I woke up thinking this morning. Why am I shooting at something as big as a clay pigeon? So just as the sun peaked over the hills I was outside setting up a card holder. I opened the deck of cards Bill sent and pulled out one of the Jokers. I stuck a piece of PVC in a holding stand with a hacksaw cut to hold the card.

First half dozen shots missed. Then I got my windage under control and began hitting the PVC pipe 3-4 inches below the card. I did hit the card once and knocked it out of the pipe. It only took four hits on the PVC to blow the it into pieces destroying my card holder. Before heading back inside, I stood a short piece of railroad tie up and stapled the card to it. I'll get back out in a bit and see how that works. I'll keep at it until I can cut one card after another then go for the matches.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The story continues: I was headed out to meet with a friend for a Bible study. Before leaving, I thought to myself "self, why not shoot about ten shots at that card stapled to that railroad tie before you leave. I hit the railroad tie about three times causing a ricochet and missed to the left just as many times. About shot number 8 or 9 I nailed the card. Split it more than 3/4 of the way through. I'll get back out and see how successful I might be taking pictures of it with my lap top and get them posted.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

First incomplete card cut with The Python.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations on your progress. We all have to walk that road but most of us wander around a little before we find our way.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Here is a few shots I made today with My Python aka: The Camo Cast Ergo Ranger I got from Bill Hays.

Figured I'd use a black line to represent a match and could see exactly how much I was missing the match. I kept shooting until I got a hit on the tip of the line. Didn't take as many shots as I thought it would. I have a tendency to shoot to the left a bit no matter which slingshot I'm shooting. Must be in the release. But when I really concentrate and get myself in the zone or concentrate on my Ki then I can get it done.

I'm thinking it is time to start using matches or cards as my primary targets and stop shooting at cans and lids. Seems that I miss the match by about the same as I miss the can or lid.

Here's hoping the picture shows up. That is a Styrofoam meat tray that I drew the line on and hung from a hook in my catch box.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey buddy, got a match?


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

treefork said:


>


We all have our pinkies like that over here lol.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I like your intensity as you learn a new skill. I know it's worked for you before and it will work for you again.


----------

